# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  Paket "sretna beba"

## ninaXY

samo sam htjela citirati što piše u knjižici koju svi dobijemo u rodilištu u paketu "sretna beba":

citat: "Ako vozite novorođenče u automobilu, najbolje će biti da je polegnuto u košari od kolica, na stražnjem sjedalu, uz vas. Ako možete, učvrstite košaru pojasevima. možete dijete držati i u naručju na stražnjem sjedištu" (str. 100)

 :shock:

----------


## ivarica

> U Zagrebu, 26. srpnja 2005.
> 
> ANFAP d.o.o. 
> Žigrovićeva 5 
> 10000 Zagreb
> 
> n/ r  urednice i autorice knjige Moja prva godina: 
> dr. Duška Tješić-Drinković
> 
> ...


nismo dobili nikakav odgovor.

----------


## Ancica

Nina, kako veli ivka, vec smo pisali al nam se jos nisu javili.  Pokusat cemo izgurat to do kraja, trebam nasjest na telefon al sam smetnula s uma.  Hvala kaj si nas podsjetila.

----------


## ninaXY

Hvala Ivarica, Ancica, i mislila sam da ste već reagirali. Jel postoji mogućnost da se u taj paket ubace i rodini letci o dojenju i autosjedalicama? Mi smo dobili u rodilištu vaše letke o dojenju od sestre Lidije (koja je stvarno zakon što se tiče poticanja dojenja, a i svega ostalog), ali nisu bili u paketu.

----------


## Ancica

Upravo sam nazvala, trebali bi saznati sto se radi na tome u narednih par dana.  Javimo sto saznamo   :Smile:

----------


## pinocchio

> Jel postoji mogućnost da se u taj paket ubace i rodini letci o dojenju i autosjedalicama?


možda udruga može nešto dogovoriti na nekomercijalnoj osnovi, ali znam da je cijena 1 uzorka u toj kutiji 0,50 eura + PDV. na 40.000 komada koliko tiskaju za jednu godinu to iznosi 20.000 eura + PDV  :shock: 

pretpostavljam da su i knjige tiskane u toj količini unaprijed za cijelu godinu tako da promjene koje udruga traži mogu biti unesene tek sljedeće godine.

----------


## lonni

u Chiccu u Ilici sam vidjela pojaseve za tu kosaru kojima se beba kao pricvrsti. Jel i to kod nas protuzakonito? Mozda isto za pisamce?

----------


## Ancica

Da, velka se lova tu vrti.

Al ne mora se tiskat ponovo, moze se prekeljit preko krivog ispravka ili barem utaknut papiric s ispravkom.  Al dobro, mi to nemremo.  Moramo vidit prvo kaj oni misle.

----------


## Ancica

> u Chiccu u Ilici sam vidjela pojaseve za tu kosaru kojima se beba kao pricvrsti. Jel i to kod nas protuzakonito? Mozda isto za pisamce?


Ovisi.  Ako ta "kosara" ima atest ECE R44.03 da se moze koristiti u autu kao autokrevetic onda nije protuzakonito (iako pruza znatno manju zastitu od klasicne sjedalice za bebu i ne bi se trebao koristiti osim bas kad se mora zbog odredenih bebinih problema sa zdravljem).  Mozes virnut slijedeci put kad si u tom ducanu pa nam javit?

----------


## Minnie

> Hvala Ivarica, Ancica, i mislila sam da ste već reagirali. Jel postoji mogućnost da se u taj paket ubace i rodini letci o dojenju i autosjedalicama? Mi smo dobili u rodilištu vaše letke o dojenju od sestre Lidije (koja je stvarno zakon što se tiče poticanja dojenja, a i svega ostalog), ali nisu bili u paketu.


Sestra Lidija je do sada već sa nama surađivala na prošlogodišnjoj radionici za dojenje i pomogla nam je da dogovorimo suradnju s rodilištem sa distribucijom letaka. :D 

A info o autosjedalicama treba u stvari do mame doći što ranije, jer na žalost već prije poroda mame često isplaniraju razne košare, jastuke i cekere za prijevoz bebe.

----------


## bubimira

ovo je grozno! Nisam znala da u toj knjižici piše to što piše.
Ja sam zadnjih 6 dana provela na SD zbog nekih problema u trudnoći. kako je odjel gdje sam bila spojen jednim dijelom s hodnikom gdje je novorođenčad vidjela sam u nekoliko navrata kada ljudi dolaze po svoje dijete i mame u bolnicu. Nažalost vidjela sam samo dvije auto-sjedalice, tj. onu bananu za djecu od 0-13 kg. Sve ostalo neke vrste košara i to one mekane ili raznorazni jastuci tj. oni ampideklini. GROZNO!  Smrznula sam se. 
To je samo dokaz da se mora brzo reagirati. 
A ovima koji se ne javljaju na suradnju   :Razz:  ... Mislim ljudi stvarno!

----------


## MajaMajica

> A info o autosjedalicama treba u stvari do mame doći što ranije, jer na žalost već prije poroda mame često isplaniraju razne košare, jastuke i cekere za prijevoz bebe.


potpisujem miniie, s jednom napomenom, u letku treba pisati:SLUŠAJTE SVOJ INSTIKT, A NE SVEKRVE i ostale babe!
(oprostite što vičem, al kad se sjetim koliko su me maltretirali s tim da treba u paketinu, pa ne u tu sjedalicu...uf...)

----------


## lara26

u splitu paketina ima neki poseban status, ne znam cime ga je zasluzila... mi stanujemo doslovno 100m od ulaza u bolnicu i kad je mm po nas dvije dosao s kolicima, onom klasicnom kosarom jer idemo pjeske doma, pa nam sjedalica tad nije trebala, sestra je opet inzistirala na paketini?!

----------


## MajaMajica

lara, misliš med. sestra?
meni nije ništa inzistirala, a i da je.. 8) 
ma zamisli moju lucu u 8.misecu u paketini..pa poludila bi..nju smo morali doma skinuti samo u pelenicu kako joj je bilo vruće..
a i nije mi jasno kako nekome može bit lakše nosit/okrećat dijete u paketini?

----------


## Minnie

A što je paketina?

----------


## ivancica

Da nije onaj jastuk za bebe u kojima ih se zamota kao mumija?

----------


## MajaMajica

> Da nije onaj jastuk za bebe u kojima ih se zamota kao mumija?


aha, bijele boje, može bit ukrašen čipkom, volančićima itd..uglavnom to je to

----------


## lara26

> Da nije onaj jastuk za bebe u kojima ih se zamota kao mumija?


je, bas to!

i da, to me pitala med. sestra, dok je u onom sobicku oblacila laru

----------


## Minnie

Aha, ja to zovem bautica.  :Smile:

----------


## vesna3

a i ako stignete u st rodilište sa sjedalicom nema koristi "jer njoj je nezgodno dijete u to stavljat i snosit niz stepenice",pa onda morate dolje u predvorju dijete vezivat u sjedalicu.ja doživila!

----------


## Honey

Meni je normalno jedna mlada sestra kad je presvukla bebu u robicu za doma stavila u autosjedalicu koju je mm donio. Nije ništa spominjala ajmpideklin, kako sam čula da se taj jastuk zove. 
U bolnici je bebi bio u tom njihovom jastuku. Kad sam ga išla dojiti koja je to koma - okrenem bebu prema sebi, ustvari okrenem jastuk, a beba ostane ležati kak je bila na leđima.
Prije je taj jastuk bio kao statusni simbol. Žene su kupovale one kičaste, svilenkaste (poliester glatki). Pričala mi je svekrva kako joj je teta obećala kupiti, ali nije htjela onaj koji si je ona zamislila jer je bio skup, a svekrva još dodala novaca i kupila taj šminkerski. Bebe su znale i skliznuti iz tih glatkih jastuka. I to mi je neka praktičnost!

----------


## lonni

lonni (napisa): 
u Chiccu u Ilici sam vidjela pojaseve za tu kosaru kojima se beba kao pricvrsti. Jel i to kod nas protuzakonito? Mozda isto za pisamce? 

Ovisi. Ako ta "kosara" ima atest ECE R44.03 da se moze koristiti u autu kao autokrevetic onda nije protuzakonito (iako pruza znatno manju zastitu od klasicne sjedalice za bebu i ne bi se trebao koristiti osim bas kad se mora zbog odredenih bebinih problema sa zdravljem). Mozes virnut slijedeci put kad si u tom ducanu pa nam javit?[/quote]

 Bila sam danas u Chiccu i pojas ima tocno taj atest i u krugu E4! 
  Jel to znaci da je tako prevoziti dijete sigurno? Mislim, puno bi mi olaksalo zivot u prvim mjesecima mog bebacha kad smo isli pedijatru i sl. da ne govorimo o onom kad zaspi u autu pa je samo prebacis doma?

----------


## lonni

kad povrsno citam! vidim da si mi zapravo vec odgovorila Ancice.

----------


## Nitica

> ovo je grozno! Nisam znala da u toj knjižici piše to što piše.
> Ja sam zadnjih 6 dana provela na SD zbog nekih problema u trudnoći. kako je odjel gdje sam bila spojen jednim dijelom s hodnikom gdje je novorođenčad vidjela sam u nekoliko navrata kada ljudi dolaze po svoje dijete i mame u bolnicu. Nažalost vidjela sam samo dvije auto-sjedalice, tj. onu bananu za djecu od 0-13 kg. Sve ostalo neke vrste košara i to one mekane ili raznorazni jastuci tj. oni ampideklini. GROZNO!  Smrznula sam se. 
> To je samo dokaz da se mora brzo reagirati. 
> A ovima koji se ne javljaju na suradnju   ... Mislim ljudi stvarno!


Ovo je sve istina. Kada sam ja išla doma iz rodilišta od desetak beba samo smo mi i još jedni roditelji nosili bebe u autosjedalici. Svi ostali su imali neke jastuke i košare, a uglavnom su svi išli autima. Jedino mi je bilo glupo što je sestra koja je M. oblačila i donijela ga na rukama u hodnik, te ga predala MM na ruke, nije htjela staviti u sjedalicu nego smo morali sami, a pritom smo bili malo možda nespretni jer smo bili previše uzbuđeni. No, M. je to dobro podnio i spavao je do doma. Ja stvarno ne znam kaj bi da nemamo tu sjedalicu...možemo ići kuda želimo, a i M. ima već tri i pol mjeseca i niti jednom nije u njoj zaplakao. Voli se voziti u autu i uglavnom spava.

----------


## mendula

Možda ste ovo već primijetili i objavili negdje na Portalu ili Forumu, a možda i ne znate...
Moja prijateljica je prekjučer rodila u Puli. Danas je išla doma. Prelistala sam njezinu knjižicu Moja prva godina i mogu vas obavijestiti sljedeće.

*Tekst o prevoženju male djece u autima potpuno je izmijenjen.* Pročitala sam nabrzinu i mislim da sada daje ispravne informacije o autosjedalicama, položajima, standardima itd. Trebalo bi još detaljnije provjeriti, ali vjerujem da je to to. Dakle, Rodino upozorenje, apel i poziv dao je rezultata. ČESTITAM!  :D 
Inače, i izgled knjižice je potpuno izmijenjen. Umjesto crteža sada su uglavnom fotografije, i to onako obiteljske amaterske. Tekst je drukčije presložen. Rekla bih da je sadržaj više-manje isti, ali treba provjeriti. Nisam uspjela naći kad je knjižica tiskana, tek u podnaslovu piše rimskim brojevima XX., valjda 20. izdanje.

----------


## casper

Puno ti hvala na informaciji.
Roda je pisala i tražila izmjene. To su i napravili ali opet bez konzultiranja tako da smo opet reagirali i tražili ispravak.
Tako da ovo je bolje ali ne baš onako kako bi mi htjeli.

----------

